# bmp to jpeg



## MC Breit (12. Juni 2003)

He leutz !
Sorry erstma wenn des an der falschen stelle steht , ich weiß nich wo des genau hingehört aber,

ich suche ein BMP to JPEG converter der freeware und nach möglichkeit auf deutsch ist...
...bei googl habe ich nichts gutes gefunde , fals von euch einer einen kennt , dan tut euch keinen zwang an , die link hier hin zu schreibenn...

DANKE !


----------



## addïct (12. Juni 2003)

Irfanview


----------



## Glucifer (15. Juli 2003)

*Bildumwandlung*

Eigentlich ist es doch ganz einfach:
man kann es doch mit jedem beliebigen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm machen.
Die Datei muss dafür doch einfach beim speichern als eine andere Datei gespeichert werden.
Ich hoffe, so war die Frage gemeint...


----------

